# CIncinnati PUBLIC LANDING UPDATE!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I called Public Landing folks about 20 minutes ago. Their # is *513-3526186. * The lady that is running that set up said Yes they are charing parking for Red's games right now. She plans on charging for daily parking in Mid July. It is a flat $4 no matter if you are the for just a few minutes it will be $4 to enter the landing in a you car or truck. She said there *will be no charge to launch a boat.* You must park your car & trailer in the trailer spces. So if you have some to meet you to go fishing better find a different spot for them to get in your car so they do not get stuck paying to park to fish with you. On top of this there are a number of days where SPECIAL EVNTS are held and the LANDING is SHUT DOWN ! So on weekends I suggest you check with these folks to be sure the LANDING is OPEN. SO if anyone is from Cincinnati maybe you can put your concerns to the various councile members this is a very bad idea. If you can walk to the landing then it is still free to fish. Norb


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update, I figured as much, that boat parking would be free just like now when they charge for Reds Game if you have a boat, and you park in the trailer spots, its free. I hope you mentioned that with the increased revenue, of the parking spots that they could put in a light and a dock....it really needs it down there! Oh yeah, the landing as always been closed for special events in the past, perhaps they could now post some advance signs on the ticket takers hut for us who are regulars.

Salmonid


----------

